
The Saga of Springer-Verlag and Volume II of Mumford’s Selecta [pdf] - mrtedbear
https://www.math.upenn.edu/~chai/story/story18.pdf
======
jjgreen
Fabulous read, very sad to hear of the decline of Springer-Verlag, formerly
the hallmark of quality publications in mathematics.

~~~
mrtedbear
I've definitely noticed a drop in the manufacturing quality of their books
published in the last few years.

